# 3-D teams for tournaments



## bamaboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a team they shoot with against other teams just for pure fun/bragging rights at the 3-D shoots? I thought this might liven the shoots up even more than they are. Just wondering does it work and how much fun is it or was it?
Leave your comments below!,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't really shoot in teams. I shoot with some more than others. But we talk and sling the smack back and forth all the same. Helps to liven it up for sure and keep everyone on their toes.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 24, 2013)

I shoot with the same 2 guys in almost every shoot we attend, my brother-in-law and father-in-law.  I think we drive each other to constantly get better.  And it's usually a flip of the coin to see who wins among us.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 24, 2013)

*Team*

Yea.We got a team that can come together if need be at Social Circle Ace..Normally we shoot against each other but if anybody feels up for a good spanking it would be our pleasure to see that you are served well..


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 24, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Yea.We got a team that can come together if need be at Social Circle Ace..Normally we shoot against each other but if anybody feels up for a good spanking it would be our pleasure to see that you are served well..




Now Squirrelio does that mean all members contribute to the spankin?   or is it primarily your Mathews runnin mates? 

I like shooting with different people at different times. Makes me better I feel. Now that I got these long bars and slider I don't feel so odd when I do it and halve to walk up a stake from the big guys. Might get my butt handed to me this year but gettin there learning the feel.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 24, 2013)

*Team*

I've been there and still get it handed to me but not always if the comp. wasn't there it wouldn't be any fun kinda like NASCAR just try to stay in thefront pack and ddon't hit the wall on the first lap like my Matthews team mate did last weekend..lol..The team shoot should be interesting let's make it happen.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey!! Why dont you guys come over to Fort Gordon this weekend and shoot. It isnt that far.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 24, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I've been there and still get it handed to me but not always if the comp. wasn't there it wouldn't be any fun kinda like NASCAR just try to stay in thefront pack and ddon't hit the wall on the first lap like my Matthews team mate did last weekend..lol..The team shoot should be interesting let's make it happen.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 25, 2013)

I would love to get some teams started. 

Just like the hunting teams except in 3D. 

I'm in if someone will get it started.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 25, 2013)

MathewsArcher said:


> I would love to get some teams started.
> 
> Just like the hunting teams except in 3D.
> 
> I'm in if someone will get it started.



Kinda what I was thinking. That is why I started this thread was to see if it would work. The smack talk alone would be too much fun!!


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 26, 2013)

This would be Cool!! Different too!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there anyone out there that could assist us in making this happen?
Rules,teams,etc..

and what do you do if one of the team members can't make a shoot?


----------



## BigJR (Jan 26, 2013)

We had a couple of team shoots at full draw archery in rocky face last couple of years and everybody seem to have a blast! We would get everybody there at the same time and actually draw out the teams to make it as even as possible worked pretty good


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 28, 2013)

I thank that would be great. We could do something like the hunting team comp that they already do on here so that teams from all over the state can compete without having to travel. To keep people from cheating dont put a nominal prize on it unless someone can come up with a fool proof way to prevent it. Then when the smack talk gets bad between two teams they can pick a place and throw the cash on it. If it was my team I would suggest going to thier home course for one shoot and then one at ours. The scores would be combined like a pro/am and best combined wins.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys lets get this started!! If nothing else lets team up for the RAC and The Hilsman 3-D charity shoots,I am up for being on a team.Come on lets talk and get this started!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735723&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735567&highlight=


----------



## econ (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea guys, we also had some friendly mud slinging,smack downs here in our area some time ago. A barrel of fun!!! Besides its been a while since we'ved served up a little SLAW!      South.   Lumpkin.   A--     Whipping


----------



## DanielHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe do one shooter from each class on a team. Just to make it fair, where you don't have one or two teams that are loaded with pros and semi pro shooters...


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Maybe do one shooter from each class on a team. Just to make it fair, where you don't have one or two teams that are loaded with pros and semi pro shooters...



This^^^ sounds good!

Also we need a rule about how many yardage classes for shooters on each team,for example one "novice" shooter or one "ladies class" shooter,one "hunter or 40 yard class" shooter and the other two can be like a known 45 or like a open trophy shooter just need to mix it up so you don't have a team of all novice or all hunter class shooters. Do you all agree?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 30, 2013)

What would the max number of members be on a team? 4?

I agree with the idea of having say one shooter from blue stakes, one maybe two from red, and the rest from white or further back.

And I agree, no money needs to be involved unless its on the course between the teams in order to keep it controlled. The smack talk and bragging rights could be BIG


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 30, 2013)

*shoot*

RAC will be a good place to start.1 novice,1hunter,1known45,1open and teams can discuss yardage since a rangefinder is in the group.A open shooter can be a known 45 shooter??? Econ you bring all the SLAW you want it will go well with that crow that we will feed y'all boys..


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> What would the max number of members be on a team? 4?
> 
> I agree with the idea of having say one shooter from blue stakes, one maybe two from red, and the rest from white or further back.
> 
> And I agree, no money needs to be involved unless its on the course between the teams in order to keep it controlled. The smack talk and bragging rights could be BIG



Yea that is what I am thinking,teams of four and NO MONEY!!! Bragging rights and maybe a trophy or plaque at the end of the season.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 30, 2013)

Why not do it like asa team shoots - 5 shooters drop lowest arrow. And count me in please.


----------



## econ (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright boys I'm cutting the cabbage, I just don't know who's hindend wer going to use for mayonnaise!!! Lets come up with a game plan,I've been wanting to visit some other clubs. But keeping it reel,my 10 yr old daughter is fixin kick off softball season,Asa & our local club shooting once a month,and stay married,not to many weekends left. Here's somthing to kick around!!some of this SLAW could be fed to some crows in fla, say on the practice range or sims course!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm ready to start,just don't have enough friends who I know real well that shoot 3-D, someone will have to pick me for a team


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Why not do it like asa team shoots - 5 shooters drop lowest arrow. And count me in please.



I was thinking we don't do it ASA style just to make things different,I kicked around the idea with some 3-D shooters before posting this thread and the idea was to do 4 member teams so things are different,what do the rest of you all think?


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is going to get good and i thank that the team members dont have to shoot at the same club but a min of 2 of the member have to shoot at the same club. And it would be great to have one person from every stake or two different classes that are way different like open c and hunter, same stake differnt equip. 

And bama this is another great point it will help a good number of people get to meet new people which hopefully grows this sport even more.


----------



## econ (Jan 30, 2013)

My thoughts, more rules you have the less fun you have,lets just try to keep teams somewhat even. I'm a middle of the road open a depending if can drive that day! Maybe a senior,unlimited pin shooter & an open c. If that's to strong we'll spot u some if you cry loud enough. But on the other hand if you got a stronger team,I'll have to barter a little my self. Yal hurry up this SLAW don't keep to long!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Buckin07 said:


> This is going to get good and i thank that the team members dont have to shoot at the same club but a min of 2 of the member have to shoot at the same club. And it would be great to have one person from every stake or two different classes that are way different like open c and hunter, same stake differnt equip.
> 
> And bama this is another great point it will help a good number of people get to meet new people which hopefully grows this sport even more.



This^^^ I agree,Thank you!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in sign me up. Lets start getting the teams together.


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 31, 2013)

this is gonna turn the heat up. and you know how that goes, slaw doesnt do too well in the heat...it will make you sick every time


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

*Smack Talk Begin!*

It's on!!


----------



## Big John (Jan 31, 2013)

How about this?

3D Archery Team Rules
1.	No more than 4 team members.
2.	No more than 2 members in same class.
3.	All scores will be averaged together to get team score.
4.	Team members may shoot at different clubs.
5.	At least two team members shoot the same club.
6.	You make your own team 
7.	Post your team name & members names.
8.	Team members scores must be able to be found on a scores posted by the club.
9.	Teams must be made with names by (THIS DATE).
10.	Each week your team may post one score for the weekend.
11.	This will run for (this amount of time).

How the scoring will work.
 You have 4 members. 
#1 shoots 186
#2 shoots 176
#3 did not shoot. 
# 4 shoots 200. 
You will 186+176+200/ 3 = 187 for that week.

That way when someone cant shoot it will not kill the team?


----------



## MI360 (Jan 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> How about this?
> 
> 3D Archery Team Rules
> 1.	No more than 4 team members.
> ...



I like it.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> How about this?
> 
> 3D Archery Team Rules
> 1.	No more than 4 team members.
> ...





MI360 said:


> I like it.



Yea me too! I like it,What do the rest of yall think?


I need a team now! Anyone want to take me?


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> How about this?
> 
> 3D Archery Team Rules
> 1.	No more than 4 team members.
> ...



Good stuff. You just have to add something to balance the team skill level like the ASA does with the Friday Team Shoot-- I believe there's a point system to determine teams. each type of class is designated a certain number of points.....for example novice 1 point, hunter 2 points, open a 3 points, PRO 5 points, etc.  When you have 4 team mates the total number of points on the team cannot be more than XX points.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 31, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 31, 2013)

Hhmmm. Anyone need a team member? Don't all rush at once.


----------



## MI360 (Jan 31, 2013)

3darcher said:


> Good stuff. You just have to add something to balance the team skill level like the ASA does with the Friday Team Shoot-- I believe there's a point system to determine teams. each type of class is designated a certain number of points.....for example novice 1 point, hunter 2 points, open a 3 points, PRO 5 points, etc.  When you have 4 team mates the total number of points on the team cannot be more than XX points.



I aggree there needs to be some kind of points system, something like the system ASA had 4 the Top Gun years back


----------



## econ (Jan 31, 2013)

Ya man it's fixin to get, GOOD!!!!! I do agree with 3darcher we need some kind of skill level point system just to keep teams close. Lets say take bigjohn's scoring, you got a pro on your team deduct 15 PTS, semi pro deduct 12 PTS, open a deduct 10, etc. on that team members score, then average out the teams score with bigjohn's method. This SLAW ain't gonna keep long,all Yal boys gonna be sick!!!!!!


----------



## econ (Jan 31, 2013)

Come on big John, get them gears to turning!!!!!


----------



## Big John (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe This?

Class Handy-Caps
Cub and walk ups +4
Yellow stake Eagle/youth classes +2
Blue stake Novice/Woman hunter young adult +1
Red stake hunter/open-c/Old man =0
White stake open b/a/k45 -2
Black stake simi pro/k50/ Pro-4


----------



## hound dog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok Big John got this. I'm in. Bragging rights? Yes. 


But I'm liking this and RAC well have a team shoot at out charity  shoot. We will talking more about it and will post it on our thread with all of our info.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok some needs post the final rules and start a team thread. Then we can start picking our teams.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 31, 2013)

Big John RAC may even donate something to the winning team. 

How long will this last? Month or two?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 31, 2013)

*shoot*

I just want some of that Slaw..lol..


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hhmmm. Anyone need a team member? Don't all rush at once.



I was thinking the same thing!! ^^^^^


----------



## econ (Jan 31, 2013)

Yal boys better get Yal some great big hankies,cause its gona be messy. Bigjohn I know you could come up with a good plan,but how about the team shooters,4 opens ,2 opens & 1 k45 & 1 hunter. Talk to us Bigjohn????


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Big John for stepping up and helping with this!! Looks like it is gonna get interesting!!!


----------



## econ (Jan 31, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I just want some of that Slaw..lol..



Bottom line is, you've gota get rid of that hitec pump on your back, I'm not bringing no stick & strang to a gun fight. What kinda wolly booger monsters you got down there in Madison to cause a man to go packn like that, maybe your scared already?????


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep glad I asked the question,it's gettin good!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 31, 2013)

Yall need to wait till the rules get posted befor you start picking teams you may need to have a shooter from dif. stakes.


----------



## Big John (Feb 1, 2013)

How long to get the team together? 2weeks? How long will this run? 5 weeks?
Need input on this. Then We can post rules, also need help keeping up with this... pm me if you want to help!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 2, 2013)

ttt


----------



## C Cape (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds awesome. How about have it start the first week In march. That would give time to get everything straightened out. If you started in March and had the 5/11 RAC shoot be the big team shoot/end of the competition.  There coule be plaques given to the top 3 teams?

4 team members: 1 Open, 1 Known, 1 Hunter, 1 Novice/Woman/Jr

Need a minimum of 3 members to enter scores per weekend to get your average. 

Score card must have a picture submitted with a signature & date


Let me know if you need any help I wouldn't mind getting involved.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 3, 2013)

'Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody isn't walked across your grave'


Set it up and lets rock it!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 3, 2013)

'I'm ya huckleberry' 


"Say when"


----------



## hound dog (Feb 3, 2013)

C Cape said:


> Sounds awesome. How about have it start the first week In march. That would give time to get everything straightened out. If you started in March and had the 5/11 RAC shoot be the big team shoot/end of the competition.  There coule be plaques given to the top 3 teams?
> 
> 4 team members: 1 Open, 1 Known, 1 Hunter, 1 Novice/Woman/Jr
> 
> ...



One score per week? You can shoot two or three a weekend and just turn best score in?


----------



## C Cape (Feb 3, 2013)

That's what I would do. Have to have a minimum of 3 members post scores each week. Their best score of the weekend counts.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 4, 2013)

C Cape said:


> That's what I would do. Have to have a minimum of 3 members post scores each week. Their best score of the weekend counts.




Combined score of the 3 - 4 members?


----------



## MI360 (Feb 4, 2013)

C Cape said:


> Sounds awesome. How about have it start the first week In march. That would give time to get everything straightened out. If you started in March and had the 5/11 RAC shoot be the big team shoot/end of the competition.  There coule be plaques given to the top 3 teams?
> 
> 4 team members: 1 Open, 1 Known, 1 Hunter, 1 Novice/Woman/Jr
> 
> ...



Could you have a k45 or k50 and a women's hunter or women's k40 on the same team? In asa those classes are known


----------



## C Cape (Feb 4, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Combined score of the 3 - 4 members?




Take the average of them


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2013)

C Cape said:


> Take the average of them




Average works! Cool! Do all team members have to shoot same course? Or just shoot a course where scores can be verified by posting and supply a pic of scorecard?


----------



## Big John (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is what we have come up with so far

3D Archery Team Rules
1.	No more than 4 team members.
2.	Team must have one member that shoot from each stake (Per ASA white, red, & blue) the 4th shooter can be from any stake.
3.	No more than 2 members in same class are shooting from the same stake.
4.	Team members may shoot at different clubs.
5.	At least two team members shoot the same club.
6.	You make your own team. 
7.	Post your team name & members names.
8.	Team members scores must be able to be found on a scores posted by the club.
9.	Each week your team members may post one score for the weekend.
10.	Need a minimum of 3 members to post scores to enter that weekend.
11.	All scores will be averaged together to get team score. 
12.	Teams must be made with names by (2-23-13).
13.	Score card must have a picture submitted with a signature & date.
14.	This will run for (May 11, 2013).

How the scoring will work. You have 4 members. #1 shoots 186; #2 shoots 176, #3 did not shoot. # 4 shoots 200. You will 186+176+200/ 3 = 187 for that week.


Everyone like the rules?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2013)

So if a person or team shoots more than one tournament in a weekend only one a ore is able to be submitted? So therefore the team could pick ad choose and cull the low round on Saturday for the high round on Sunday or vice versa? If so that's fine. Just making sure I'm clear.


----------



## Big John (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes each shooter can shoot 5 time a weekend and only post the best one.


----------



## MI360 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can there be more than 1 known distance shooter on the same team?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2013)

MI360 said:


> Can there be more than 1 known distance shooter on the same team?




I wouldnt see a problem with this as long as they were from different stakes. Cause in ASA, Hunter, Open B, and Open C are all half and half classes. Novice is known. Womens hunter is known. Womens known 40.


----------



## Big John (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes as bobo said different stakes or the 4th shooter


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 5, 2013)

So if we are using ASA rules and hunter class is half known when we go to these local shoots we will just be doing a fun shoot then correct???(you don't have to compete) in that shoot. Because I know we don't allow rangerfinders at all in our hunter class.
I believe there was some controversy about this on the free press giveaway challange last year???


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2013)

Women's hunter and bow novice, blue stake, are all known in Asa and some clubs follow that and some don't. 

How does that work. It wouldn't be fair to handicap a shooter at one shoot or another unless they just shoot for fun and then present scorecard. But then that keeps the person(s) from competing possibly in that shoot.


----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 5, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Women's hunter and bow novice, blue stake, are all known in Asa and some clubs follow that and some don't.
> 
> How does that work. It wouldn't be fair to handicap a shooter at one shoot or another unless they just shoot for fun and then present scorecard. But then that keeps the person(s) from competing possibly in that shoot.



I thank that everyone that will be involved in this will compete and you know the rules of this game we are about to begin. Why would you go shoot somewhere that would but you at a disadvantage to win? I feel that we are all under the same rules and were we decide to shoot is completely up to us. Therefore, it is completely our fault for shooting somewhere that does not lend its hand to us winning.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 5, 2013)

This is one case that everyone using ASA rules would be awesome but that's neither here nor there.  

I think you should only be allowed 1 advanced known shooter (known 50 or 45). 

If your blue stake shooter (novice or women's hunter) and shooting a course that allows range finders that does put someone shooting where range finders aren't allowed at a disadvantage. This is going to cause the most trouble with the rules after talking with a couple people. 

As far as posting pics of score cards and being able to find the scores online. We know not every club is going to post scores on here. If that club doesn't post scores we will have to have a picture of the card to backup that score. If the club posts the scores then this won't be necessary. 

Anyone have any other suggestions or opinions? This gives us adequate time to hash everything out so we can make this a success and hopefully grow into an annual thing.


----------



## KillZone (Feb 5, 2013)

Just a thought: using asa classes
4 person team
50 yd classes - 5 pts
45 yd classes - 4 pts
40 yd classes - 3 pts
30 yd or less -  2 pts
Total pts per team - 14 or under
I.E. 2 - 50yd -- 10pts
       2 - 30yd -- 4pts
                           14pts total
  2 - 45yd -- 8pts
  1 - 40yd -- 3pts
  1 - 30yd -- 2pts
                      13pts total
What you all think?


----------



## econ (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok gentlemen sounds like the problem is in unknown trying to compete with known, and keep it somewhat fair. And to complicate things more, we have all these different clubs & and there different rules & classes. So here's my opinion,you guys that are running clubs look at you past scores,known vrs.there respected unknown classes. (Example k50 vrs. Open money. K45 vrs hunter etc.)typically there is a significant point difference,so if everyone could agree on a number for range finders, then everyone could make up there teams however they want,shoot at there clubs and compete in there classes. The more range finders on your team the more points you have to give up. Then when we have the BIG SMACK DOWN round nobody has range finders, but each team can discuss yards,besides that's the only time it will be even ,same range same targets. Plus everyone will have to back up there smack.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 6, 2013)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 6, 2013)

There should only be 1 known distance shooter per class allowed


----------



## Big John (Feb 6, 2013)

plz remember this is for fun!!!! Yes it should be far for all. That is why we are trying to work this all out. Hope we can...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 6, 2013)

Absolutely it's for fun and Jaw Smackin! It just needs to be clarified if possible I know if someone shoots hunter or open b in a qualifier they'll get half and half bein red and white stake shooters. Maybe it will all come out in the wash?

And we are only talking 3D team scores right? Not indoor or field or whatever? And only local 20 target shoots not ASA 40 target shoots?


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I am saying 3-D only


----------



## C Cape (Feb 6, 2013)

3darcher said:


> There should only be 1 known distance shooter per class allowed



Butch, there would only be one known 45 or 50 shooter per team. We were talking if someone is shooting women's hunter or novice and shoots a course that follows ASA rules which allow a rangefinder in that class.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 6, 2013)

C Cape said:


> Butch, there would only be one known 45 or 50 shooter per team. We were talking if someone is shooting women's hunter or novice and shoots a course that follows ASA rules which allow a rangefinder in that class.



ok, thanks


----------



## C Cape (Feb 6, 2013)

As Big John said we're doing this for fun and to have a good time.  It is not for money but for bragging rights.  People are not having to pay any money to enter so why gripe about the small stuff?  If everyone gets in to have a good time and let the chips fall where they may I think it will be a big success.

We have had some feedback from other clubs that it's not fair to have the big team shoot at RAC in May.  We're all ears to what people think is a good alternative to doing this.  

The reason RAC was brought up in the first place is not playing favoratism to RAC but the fact that they're the most centrally located archery club in the state.

Johnny, to answer your question pertaining to the qualifiers.  We will probably add into the rules that if shooting an ASA qualifier that weekend it is acceptable to enter that score with half being known distance.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's stop yapping and get started? 

When can we post out teams? 

I'm ready.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree Johnathan. We will try to get everything ironed out soon with a team thread.


----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 6, 2013)

rac can run a team shoot if they want that is just something they do to promote the club nothing was said about them doing it for this comp. but I thank the rules stated will do for this first run and see how it goes we know this year is mainly for fun. Then we can turn it around. I honestly am having a hard time finding a red stake for my team we have two whites and a blue but everyone in our crew runs in k45 and novice. 
Anyone in the west ga circuit that is interested pm me and we will see whats up. 
I am ready to get this thing kicked off too. I wonder how many teams we will have?


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys I started this thread to try to make 3-D more fun than it is,trying to liven things up a bit! It's just for FUN! Remember that,it's not life or death it's just something we all love to do and I thought the idea of having teams would beef up the smack talk and the good ole poking fun at each other and I hope things can continue in a POSITIVE manner and this will end up being a great positive thing we can continue to do season/year after season/year!!  It's just FUN!! Lets remember that!


,,,


----------



## USMCVET79 (Feb 7, 2013)

*anyone  wanna make a team  with*

all being Vets? if so let me know, and count me in.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 7, 2013)

SO, when and where can teams be posted? Let's get ready to R-U-M-B-L-E!!!!!


----------



## Big John (Feb 7, 2013)

Its a sticky at the top!!!! list your team!!!!!!


----------

